# Cholla Cactus



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Just a quick pic before the rain comes back. Just wanted to share this because it's been a while since I posted anything

EB Serrai on Gold and Gun Metal


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Darn thats nice!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Man, thats pretty.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

and what did you fill the cholla with? I've got some, and I've started crushing turquise to fill the holes.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Good looking pen bill!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> and what did you fill the cholla with? I've got some, and I've started crushing turquise to fill the holes.


used air dry coffee grounds  so much easier on the tools than stone

I like them in colored acrylic casts as well. Pretty much anything you can get inside to use as a filler works.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That is superb!! It's difinetly on my radar to do one of those but right now I'm trying to find a red prickly pear cactus blank for a client. Any leads?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

WildThings said:


> That is superb!! It's difinetly on my radar to do one of those but right now I'm trying to find a red prickly pear cactus blank for a client. Any leads?


http://www.turntex.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

WildThings said:


> That is superb!! It's difinetly on my radar to do one of those but right now I'm trying to find a red prickly pear cactus blank for a client. Any leads?


http://www.turntex.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! that is nice !


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

how long does it take to make a pen ? ive been waiting since sept or oct and still havent got them.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

fabian31269 said:


> how long does it take to make a pen ? ive been waiting since sept or oct and still havent got them.


I made and mailed you some more the other day. If these do not arrive, let me know, I will file a claim with the post office

Time depends on the material. Wood is quick if on hand, custom acrylics take a while to blend and dry. Then sometimes they don't show good colors or effect, so they could be recast until they look good. You just never know what the inside looks like until you remove the material


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Stunning Pen Bill!!! 


I have been wanting to cast some larger blanks like that but I havent found the cactus in the right size to make them in Duck Calls!!


----------

